# Operation Arrowhead Ripper



## Gypsy (Jun 21, 2007)

Michael Yon is reporting from the front on the first day of battle.  Did not hear much about this in the news.  

http://www.michaelyon-online.com/wp/operation-arrowhead-ripper-day-one.htm



> Big fights are ahead and we will take serious losses probably, but al Qaeda, unless they find a way to escape, are about to be slaughtered. Nobody is dropping leaflets asking them to surrender. Our guys want to kill them, and that’s the plan.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 21, 2007)

And this dispatch was written the night before the battle began.

http://www.michaelyon-online.com/wp/be-not-afraid.htm


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 22, 2007)

That's because we only hear about the negative things in the news.  I honestly think that is the only thing people are interested in these days.


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 22, 2007)

Mike Yon is the best. I am glad to hear that he is reporting on an operation that the "mainstream" media has ignored or pretended not to know about...

Thanks so much for the heads up Gypsy. I used to get notifications of Mike's latest blog dispatches, but that hasn't happened for a while...


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 22, 2007)

That's weird Typhoon.  Try signing up again.

Check daily folks, he's promised a new dispatch every day.  Here's what he posted today.

http://michaelyon-online.com/wp/surrender-or-die.htm


----------



## EATIII (Jun 22, 2007)

Good Stuff!


----------



## jordan (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree. Michael Yon writes some good articles. I got into his stuff when he wrote about 1-24 IN when they deployed to Mosul, Iraq '04-'05. My buddies civil affairs team even made it in there a few times, which was nice becasue he gave a differant perspective on OIF. Instead of just the bad stuff, he also wrote about the humnitarian stuff they were doing. He gave a whole other side to it that people dont normaly see when they turn their tv's on to CNN, ABC, NBC or some other 'real news' channel.  


Anyways, I was jealous of a friend of mine when he told me, a few days before it kicked off, that his unit was going up there to do a, basically, Falluja-style siege to just capture or kill as many insurgent bitches as possible.. but my personal opinion, the way some neighborhood's are and the fuckers here in Baghdad right now, we may end up doing a raid on the capital...


----------



## jordan (Jun 23, 2007)

:cool::cool::cool::cool:


----------

